# I Have  1959 Schwinn Phantom  And I Need Help



## mcode (Jul 2, 2016)

Well this is a Canadian Schwinn fan and I have a 1959 Schwinn black phantom
I would just like to know if anyone has or knows where I can get a spoke for the s-2 wheels -they are double butted -do not know if they are nickel or stainless -they look dull to be stainless. -I broke 1 spoke while i was tightening it --thanks


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 2, 2016)

send me your mailing address and I will mail you a spoke.....N/C
or 2 for good luck

email direct bobcycles@aol.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2016)

I believe the originals were cad plated. It shouldn't be too hard to locate one. Did you restore this bike? I'd like to see a pic of the chain guard side. V/r Shawn


----------



## mcode (Jul 2, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> send me your mailing address and I will mail you a spoke.....N/C
> or 2 for good luck
> 
> email direct bobcycles@aol.com



THanks -already e-mailed u


----------



## mcode (Jul 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe the originals were cad plated. It shouldn't be too hard to locate one. Did you restore this bike? I'd like to see a pic of the chain guard side. V/r Shawn



Bob cycles -generously offered to send me some spoke-Boy you schwinn guys are great!!
Yes i am currently restoring it 
i just re packed front bearing hub etc -the crank re packed and just rebuilt the perry b-100 english coaster - straightened the front and rear wheel - etc etc 

I will be leaving the body and paint as is in original condition
as for the chainguard all the pictures i have the bike is facing the other way
soon as i get a chance will post 
the chainguard has newer schwinn phantom script like the middleweight bikes -plus one unique feature that i have not found a answer -at the very upper end right is a skull and cross bones


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2016)

The skull and crossbones is not a factory thing. If that's original paint its clean. I don't think that is the correct rear hub either. I've owned a couple of '59s and they have the Mark IV coaster. Also the ones I had have the tan heavy duty vinyl covered seat (like a Cycle Truck or Wasp seat) and the pedals are the bow type as used on the middleweights that year such as the Corvette. Nice looking bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## mcode (Jul 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The skull and crossbones is not a factory thing. If that's original paint its clean. I don't think that is the correct rear hub either. I've owned a couple of '59s and they have the Mark IV coaster. Also the ones I had have the tan heavy duty vinyl covered seat (like a Cycle Truck or Wasp seat) and the pedals are the bow type as used on the middleweights that year such as the Corvette. Nice looking bike. V/r Shawn




Thanks now i just need to find those correct parts


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 2, 2016)

don't forget the one year only chainguard decal.


----------



## mcode (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks -Where can i get the one year only schwinn phantom logo- all that i find online have the previous years


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 2, 2016)

They occasionally pop up on eBay.I sold the last ones I had.


----------



## mcode (Jul 3, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> The skull and crossbones is not a factory thing. If that's original paint its clean. I don't think that is the correct rear hub either. I've owned a couple of '59s and they have the Mark IV coaster. Also the ones I had have the tan heavy duty vinyl covered seat (like a Cycle Truck or Wasp seat) and the pedals are the bow type as used on the middleweights that year such as the Corvette. Nice looking bike. V/r Shawn



I think the hub is correct - as i got it off the original owner and was never touched mechanicaly -

also after some research i found that the mARK IV IS INTERNALLY INTERCHANGIBLE WITH THE PERRRY B-100  AS SEEN BY THIS LINK TO THE 1969 SCHWINN SERVICE MANUAL  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Repair/1969-70/Hubs/Rear/69RepairRHub185.htm

MY REAR HUB SAYS SCHWINN THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THE REACTION ARM SAYS PERRY B-100 NOT MARK IV 

tHEREFORE  THE MARK IV IS THE PERRY B-100


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 3, 2016)

mcode said:


> I think the hub is correct - as i got it off the original owner and was never touched mechanicaly -
> 
> also after some research i found that the mARK IV IS INTERNALLY INTERCHANGIBLE WITH THE PERRRY B-100  AS SEEN BY THIS LINK TO THE 1969 SCHWINN SERVICE MANUAL  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Repair/1969-70/Hubs/Rear/69RepairRHub185.htm
> 
> ...



As Shawn says, 'very clean' and I'm thinking, 'too clean' fenders are 'too clean'' and those fender braces too.  most all looks 'too clean' to me for a original 59 more like repop stuff. those large chipped areas on rear carrier, like auto or rattle can paint and or the repop paint used on the 95's . And is it painted correctly? It's difficult to tell but, on the top bar there should be a red dart or arrow, triangle whatever peps call em,  on the top center and 1 on each side, 3 in total none on bottom.  each of the three tips would be dead on center of the top bar, 1 @ 3:00, 1 @ 12:00 and 1 @ 9:00 O'clock. Or 1 on side @ 90,  1 top center @ 0 and 1 at side  @ 270 Degrees/angles and it appears to be angled well enough in your photo so the top is shown but the side sort of looks like it's too low; 2:50 o'clock-ish or 250 degrees  and none at top center? . The diamond  on seat post looks a tad  too long.






regardless it is an Nice clean looking bike.


----------

